# Controlar temperatura de sandwichera.



## nfp1066 (Dic 15, 2010)

Hola!
Esta es una consulta muy de entrecasa 
Resulta que compré una sandwichera pero resulta que no trae incorporado ningún control de temperatura,(le erré fiero ahí) o sea que se quema el pan por afuera y al relleno de adentro no le llega calor, entonces o bien lo apagás, o te queda un pan "a la Obama."
Alguien sabe como puedo fabricarle un control de temperatura para regular la cantidad de calor que le llega a las placas?

Gracias
saludos
Nico.-


----------



## DOSMETROS (Dic 15, 2010)

¿ Un díodo en serie ?

Supongo al menos 10 Amp 1000 V

¿ Un automático de plancha ?

Saludos !


----------



## unmonje (Dic 15, 2010)

No se lo que te costo la sandwichera...que justifique otro gasto,pero hay unos termostatos mecànicos bien eficientes,que cortan a una temperatura variable ,tienen un costo importante pero aun asi son mas baratos que varios electrònicos,ademas son duraderos y RUDOS al uso..
Lo que si, tampoco son faciles de hallar tanto como los electrònicos.
Arriba de 100 pesos argentinos seguro te costaran.


----------



## sicorax (Dic 15, 2010)

lo que podrias es conectar una resistencia en serie para que le llege menos vatios a la resistencia calefactora lo que hace que caliente menos y mas uniforme para que no se te queme el pan.


----------



## Wiliams (Dic 16, 2010)

sicorax dijo:


> lo que podrias es conectar una resistencia en serie para que le llege menos vatios a la resistencia calefactora lo que hace que caliente menos y mas uniforme para que no se te queme el pan.



¿Y porqué no un potenciómetro?

Regularía el valor de esa resistencia en serie, y así podría elegir si quedan más tostadas o menos tostadas.


----------



## Black Tiger1954 (Dic 16, 2010)

Me gusta la idea de 2M, termostato de plancha (se puede regular entre 70 y 210 grados aproximadamente).


----------



## elbrujo (Dic 16, 2010)

nfp1066 dijo:


> Hola!
> Esta es una consulta muy de entrecasa
> Resulta que compré una sandwichera pero resulta que no trae incorporado ningún control de temperatura,(le erré fiero ahí) o sea que se quema el pan por afuera y al relleno de adentro no le llega calor, entonces o bien lo apagás, o te queda un pan "a la Obama."
> Alguien sabe como puedo fabricarle un control de temperatura para regular la cantidad de calor que le llega a las placas?
> ...



Raro que no traiga un termostato ya que justamente lo que tiene que hacer no lo hace.. suena a que no funciona, pedi cambiarla por otra..


----------



## sicorax (Dic 16, 2010)

Wiliams dijo:


> ¿Y porqué no un potenciómetro?
> 
> Regularía el valor de esa resistencia en serie, y así podría elegir si quedan más tostadas o menos tostadas.



Podria funcionar si pero habria que tener mucho cuidado con eso porque si se le pone un valor muy alto se puede quemar el potenciómetro.


----------



## elbrujo (Dic 16, 2010)

sicorax dijo:


> Podria funcionar si pero habria que tener mucho cuidado con eso porque si se le pone un valor muy alto se puede quemar el potenciómetro.



Tienen idea del consumo de una tostadora? es una burrada en pensar en un potenciometro para regular la corriente.. seria mas grande que la tostadora..


----------



## Black Tiger1954 (Dic 16, 2010)

Los potenciómetros en general tienen una disipación máxima de 1/4 watt, con lo que queda totalmente descartado. Si se podría usar un dimmer común, va a controlar la potencia, pero no va a mantener temperatura, si lo que querés es mantenerla, un termostato, si querés controlarla, un dimmer.


----------



## elbrujo (Dic 16, 2010)

El collar no puede salir mas caro que el perro...


----------



## unmonje (Dic 16, 2010)

elbrujo dijo:


> El collar no puede salir mas caro que el perro...




jajajaj  exelente poder de sintesis ª!!!!!!


----------



## Black Tiger1954 (Dic 16, 2010)

Bueno, tampoco hay que exagerar, el termostato de plancha es solo cuestión de conseguir una plancha quemada, no creo que sea tan cara....
Y un dimmer, saquemos cuentas: TIC226D+Diac+2 condensadores+2 resistencias+1 potenciómetro no creo que cuesten 75$ que es el precio de las sandwicheras más baratas.

PD: precios de una casa que no vende justamente barato:
TIC226D U$ 1.6 
Cap 0.1 x 630V U$ 1.03
Cap 0.47 x 630V U$ 0.75
Pote U$ 1.10
El resto de componentes es casi nada, o sea el costo serían unos U$ 4.80


----------



## unmonje (Dic 17, 2010)

Black Tiger1954 dijo:


> Bueno, tampoco hay que exagerar, el termostato de plancha es solo cuestión de conseguir una plancha quemada, no creo que sea tan cara....
> Y un dimmer, saquemos cuentas: TIC226D+Diac+2 condensadores+2 resistencias+1 potenciómetro no creo que cuesten 75$ que es el precio de las sandwicheras más baratas.
> 
> PD: precios de una casa que no vende justamente barato:
> ...



ah bueno,,... esto ya no es un termostato ò piròmetro, sino mas bien un reostato...!!!!  jajaja
Asi de 25u$s nos vamos a 5 dolaretes.


----------

